# 698 vs 597



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I suddenly found some funds I can spend on a Humminbird. I already have a 597 on my fishing pontoon boat and wonder what I gain or lose if I get one of the new 698 series. I am not on Lake Erie and actually live on a 150 acre lake. Most fishing is about 15' deep, but we have almost 50' deep down by the dam.

I'm just wondering if it's worth it since it would give me side scan and look down features.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just got rid of the 597 and got the 698. I truly have to say I liked the 597 but had to send it back for repair a couple of times. The new 698 has a little smaller screen but it does not hurt it. It is sooooo much brighter and sharper. so far, I love it.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Ive not really seen or played with a 698 but I personally think that there are better options for the money if you are not shy about going back a model year. (To me the 698 is a down graded unit they put a lower res screen on it and who knows what else compare the 698s specs to that of the 798.)

Gander Mountain can put you into a new 798Ci HD combo (has DI & SI) for around $600 ($649 minus a $50 HB rebate).
I would also give consideration into patently shopping for a used 898 or 998 HD unit you might just stumble into someone looking to upgrade to the new ONIX line that would make you a great deal on their 1or2 yr old unit!
(I had a HB DI/SI combo with a 5 screen and upgraded this year to a unit with a larger screen happy, happy, happy.) 

Free advice... and it is worth every penny!
-OS


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

chopper said:


> I just got rid of the 597 and got the 698. I truly have to say I liked the 597 but had to send it back for repair a couple of times. The new 698 has a little smaller screen but it does not hurt it. It is sooooo much brighter and sharper. so far, I love it.


I was a little worried about the smaller screen, but sounds like it works fine for you. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I don't disagree with old school at all. He has some strong points. I have the 898 on the console and the 698 on the deck. This combo is working great for me. The bigger the screen you can afford the better. However, I do not see a problem with the 698 so far. Just stay with HB, you won't go wrong.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My 597 is on the console as I troll a lot here on our small lake. I also have a smaller HB up front for when I use the electric when the wind is not too strong for the pontoon and a 55lb thrust.

Right now I have about $700 burning a hole in my pocket and the down looking and side scanning seemed a good thing to spend it on. 

I live on 150 acre Lake Tomahawk and our lake has no weeds. That makes sonar very important to find structure such as Christmas Trees that has been added to the lake.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Go with the 798ci hi si! I had the 597 and was going to go with the 698. I decided against it because the 698 has a smaller screen. The 798 is the same size screen as the 597 but has more features than the 698. Also do the transducer trade up/in program. The hd transducer makes a huge difference.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I finally just made the decision (right or wrong) and ordered the 698 from Amazon. They had the best price at $617. By not needing it fast I also got free shipping. I downloaded the manual and plan to read it (that's a new thing for me), while waiting on my unit to arrive. I'll let you guys know how well it works once I get the boat out of the water and the 698 installed.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Great choice! You will like the side image. I use mine to find beds on the bottom and the occasional sunken boat! Lol


----------

